# Within UCLA...Applying to transfer into the major



## Geiver (May 4, 2009)

Hey all,
I saw there wasn't a post yet this year for people transferring into the Film Major from within UCLA. I just turned in my app last week and I'm already getting antsy. Anyone out there like me?

Cheers!


----------



## Geiver (May 13, 2009)

Anyone hear about interviews yet?


----------



## Geiver (May 26, 2009)

Just got word. They're sending out notifications for interviews sometime next week.


----------



## Geiver (Jun 1, 2009)

So, this is the week we are supposed to hear about interviews. I haven't heard anything yet but it is only Monday. If anyone reading this is in my shoes, register a user name and post something! I am getting bored over here! Talk to ya soon


----------



## Geiver (Jun 4, 2009)

Interviews went out today and I never got a call. Oh well, I guess it wasn't meant to be. That's disappointing. It's tough being rejected, but being told you're not good enough by people you respect and admire is heart breaking. Good luck to everyone that got interviews. I hope you enjoy and appreciate the opportunity of the program if you get in. Goodbye UCLA film dream, I really thought I had a chance there for a while.


----------



## Geiver (Jun 5, 2009)

Ha, spoke too soon. I just heard today. My interview is on the 9th. Any advice???


----------



## Geiver (Jun 10, 2009)

So I'm done with my interview and everything I read about the interview was right; be yourself and expect the unexpected. They gave some hard hitting questions. I have heard people say you really have to think hard at the interview, and you do. Now I'm just sitting around waiting. They said we'll know before July 1st. I can't wait! Has anyone else here had the interview? Have it coming up? Is there anyone out there at all??? I never thought you could make an echo on a forum, but I guess anything's possible. Wake up up up up!


----------



## suenos53 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Gelver, I've been too busy to get onto this forum. Congratulations on getting the interview! Now I hope you get in!  If not, please don't give up. UCLA is a great school but it is not the only one out there. Check into Loyola Marymount, USC, Chapman, The Art Center (Pasadena)....you get the idea. You sound like a very nice, positive guy. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Geiver (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Suenos53. Good news, I was in the film dept today to fill out the petition to take the minor and they told me that I got in. I am one of the fifteen students going into the major from within UCLA! Very excited. I can't wait to start!


----------



## suenos53 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow!!! This is AWESOME news! 

I hope you continue on the list to help out new applicants to UCLA. It's such an intimidating process - especially when you really want to get in.  Now you can relax - that is, until next fall.

Congratulations!


----------



## DWeis (Jul 28, 2009)

Ha its great to read the progression of this thread. I went through the same exact thing you just went through last year.

I'm currently a senior in the undergrad program. I applied from within UCLA, and didn't hear back for a long time and automatically assumed I was rejected. Turns out I gave them the wrong email and they had to track me down.

Congrats man, looking forward to next year


----------



## unChienAndalou (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey UCLAers I could really use some suggestions from people like Geiver that have just been accepted or like DWeis that are going on seniors. 

I posted a topic named UCLA Vs. CHAPMAN recently and I would really appreciate it if you guys told me what you think. I've been nudged away from UCLA since I've taken the tour at Chapman, but I fear that I would be taking the lesser route by going to the latter.  

Please I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Geiver (Aug 18, 2009)

Apply. If you get in, go to UCLA.


----------

